# Applying CA on pen while turning before finishing



## enj (Aug 19, 2008)

I have been looking for a method to evenly apply CA to a pen before completing turning and finishing. I needed this for loose grained wood and for deer horn.

CA does NOT stick to wax paper. Take a small piece of wax paper, put a couple of drops of CA (doesn't take much) and hold it to the turning pen. You can watch it spread evenly without buildup you would otherwise have to sand. Add a couple more drops of CA where needed. Afterwards you can sand/finish normally.

*CAUTION:* Do *NOT* stand perpendicular to the turning piece as some CA could spin loose in your direction. It hasn't happened to me but it's a possibility. Eye protection is a good idea.

I'm sure someone has thought of this, but I couldn't find a recommended method after doing a search.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

a recent issue of Woodturning Design had a write up about doing a nice CA finish. (I think the article was about a batch of pens Barry Gross made for the VP - if that helps with the searching), and that the CA finish was about as durable as you could get. I think the wax paper further simplifies the process.. Nice tip.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

Great tip. I am putting together my next podcast on pen turning and was going to devote quite a bit of time to the finishing. I have used CA finishes but not wax paper. I will try this out and add it to the mix for the next podcast. Great tip!


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

Hey folks… I found a great video that has really helped me… I use a CA Boiled Linseed finish… You can go to http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=319 for some great videos on the process…


----------



## rbragg08 (May 25, 2009)

I have been using the CA BLO method for a couple of months now and can attest to it's beauty and durability. I learned the technique from the penturner.org website listed above.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good trick a new one on me.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I was talking with a fellow turner yesterday who said to apply the accelerator first and then the CA,
That way it dries from the inside out rather than the outside in and it won't cracik.
All of his pens had glass smooth finishes so I am sure it works.

One coat thin to seal the wood and 3 coats medium to finish the pen. He did not sand beyond 1000 grit.

I will try it myself this weekend.

Lee


----------

